# 90 gal cube



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I picked up a new tank today. 90(ish) gal cube. 30x30x25


It's a drilled tank and I'm debating a shallow lazy river along the front or just use as drainage for the false bottom. The background will be cork bark on 2 sides. Hardscape is yet to be determined. I've got a big box of wood on the way and will decide how best to use it once it arrives.


----------



## Citizen (Apr 27, 2015)

That the the exact tank I want to do my next build in...looking forward to seeing your progress.

Personally I would like to figure out a way to do a less than lazy river...I am not sure how to keep that much current going though. And really, a long tank would be better for the river/stream devoted tank that I have in mind.


----------



## Ohyoufancy (Aug 6, 2012)

a small river would be really nice if you slope the substrate to the front and put a pump with a ball valve on it to control speed of river would be great. Look forward to seeing what you do, either way should look great.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

That would be a great island tank!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I finally had time to get the tank cleaned up and in the house yesterday. I made a quick platform just to start trying out some wood placement. My original plan was to have a small lazy river, but unless I have either a steep embankment or give up more land space, I'm not sure how to make it work and have it look real good. Ditching that idea for now, I threw a few pieces of wood in the bottom and I really like the look of a lower/upper level.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

Really like the layout in the first picture, and also dig the idea of the 2 floors (if thats what you are doing). Cant wait to see the progress you are making


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

You doing a plaudarium? If so what if any waterfall/filtration are you planning?


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm moving forward without the water feature. Today, I installed the humidifier and put up the wall separating the two levels. The idea was to make it taller than the upper portion to create a bowl to hold the ABG in place.


From the front


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Quick shot - dry fit the cork background, make sure I have the pieces I want. I had to break up some large, really great chunks of cork, but nothing would lay flat and took up too much room if left alone. I'm going to use black spray foam to hold everything in place.


Also thought I would add a pic of the humidifier. This is the Vicks Ultra Quiet Cool Mist Humidifier. First was a reducer from 2" to 3/4". Then a small piece of 3/4" pvc pipe, followed by a 3/4" coupler and then just shoved that into some flexible tubing that was left over from a sump. This thing makes a ton of mist and has no problem pushing it to the top of the tank.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

chillplants said:


> Quick shot - dry fit the cork background, make sure I have the pieces I want. I had to break up some large, really great chunks of cork, but nothing would lay flat and took up too much room if left alone. I'm going to use black spray foam to hold everything in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What size humidifier is that? 1 gallon? How long and how many times do you run it a day? How long does the water in that reservoir last?


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

It has a 1.2 gal tank. I'm still finishing the build so I haven't given it a full test run yet. The box says it can run for 24 hours on a full tank. I'm only planning on using it a couple times each day as needed for temp/humidity control.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

chillplants said:


> It has a 1.2 gal tank. I'm still finishing the build so I haven't given it a full test run yet. The box says it can run for 24 hours on a full tank. I'm only planning on using it a couple times each day as needed for temp/humidity control.



Let me know when you run it for a couple days. I've been wanting to buy the Vicks one like yours but haven't yet. My previous one was 1 gallon. I had it on two 40b verts for 6x times a day for about 6 min a day. The reservoir was empty daily, which I thought was odd. So I'm curious as to how to well the Vicks one works. Thanks man


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I meant 6x times a day for six minutes each time. **


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I plan on using a MistKing for the early morning shower, then have the humidifier take over as the afternoon temps start to increase and humidity drops.

6 times at 6 mins each is only 36 mins. I'm surprised that would drain the tank. I'm planning for 2, maybe 3 times a day. So far I really like the Vicks. It is ultra quiet (as advertised) and puts out a ton of mist.

I finished foaming the background and will carve and silicone hopefully tonight. If all goes well, this tank should be up and running by the end of the week.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah man, 36 minutes...tell me about it. It's the weirdest thing. I had it on the highest setting but that shouldn't drain it. It wasn't Vicks so that's why I'm curious about yours. Anyways I'll quit blowing up your thread about nonsense. 
By the way, you'll f ing love the mistking. So badass to not have to worry about humidity/watering flora. Good luck man, looking forward to seeing the progress pics


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

The background is nearly completed. I used GS Pond/Stone to hold the cork flats in place. After carving the foam, I covered with silicone and ABG mix. I saw this idea on emallard25's tank and thought I would give it a try. Looks very good and I think it ties in with the cork much better than plain coco fiber. I still need to add some sphagnum to a couple missed cracks in the background, but other than that, I just need fill it up with ABG and add plants.




Close up of the background with ABG


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Mohlerbear - I set up the humidifier today with a timer for a mini test. I ran it a total of 40 mins and the water level in the tank only dropped 1/4". It will run on its own all day tomorrow with a 15 min cycle in the morning followed by two 10 min cycles in the afternoon.
I'm testing tank temps and humidity with a digital hydro/thermometer so it may get adjusted after a few days of observations.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

chillplants said:


> Mohlerbear - I set up the humidifier today with a timer for a mini test. I ran it a total of 40 mins and the water level in the tank only dropped 1/4". It will run on its own all day tomorrow with a 15 min cycle in the morning followed by two 10 min cycles in the afternoon.
> 
> I'm testing tank temps and humidity with a digital hydro/thermometer so it may get adjusted after a few days of observations.



Fantastic! I'm sold, I'll have to go buy one this weekend. Thanks for keeping me updated chillplants. Can't wait to see that cube planted!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I got the majority of the planting done about a week ago, put some leaves on the upper portion this weekend. You will have to forgive the tags on the broms, I'm still not sure if this is final placement or not.
I'm trying to have Soleirolia soleirolii cover most of the bottom area, not sure if I should put leaves or not.

Left side-


Right side-


Shot from above-


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

For those interested in a plant list-

Orchids

Lepanthes calodictyon
Dendrobium moniliforme
Bulbopyllum miniatium
Dendrobium cucumerinum
Bulbophyllum depressum
Dendrobium lamyaiae
Trias nummularia
Porpax lanii
Bulbophyllum ovalifolium
Pleurothallis rubella
Specklinia grobyi
Ludisia negra ‘Ambrosia’
Masdevallia floribunda
Pleurothallis restrepioides
Dryadella cristata


Ferns, Vines and non-orchids

Blechnum penna marina
Polystichum xiphophyllum
Chlorophytum 'Fire Flash'
Asplenium x ebenoides
Pellaea 'Glowstar’
Peperomia angulata
Peperomia perciliata
Davallia heterophylla
Pyrrosia nummularifolia
Pyrrosia piloselloides
Microgramma piloselloides
Microgramma heterophylla
Microgramma nitida
Marcgravia sintensii
Soleirolia soleirolii
Monocostus uniflorus


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Thought I would share some updated pics.

Left side


Same pic, just a little higher for perspective


Right side


FTS


Standing back a few feet


One of the future inhabitants, still in QT. This little guy is always curious about what is going on outside the tank. The QT tank sits right next to the 90 cube. I think it's pretty funny that even when the fog starts to fill the big tank, this frog comes out to see and starts climbing the glass as if he is trying to figure out how to get over to the other tank.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks great!!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

great tank! 
what lights are you using?
best
nick


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm using 2x Finnex Planted +. At first, I thought it may be too much light for many of my orchids. The tank has been setup for about 5-6 weeks now and all but 1 orchid are doing very well. Most are mounted right around mid tank height (12-14" from the light). The biggest observation so far is the Soleirolia soleirolii at the bottom of the tank is stretching upward rather than laying flat, which is a indicator that the light levels at the bottom are fairly low (22" from light). This plant has established itself and is finally sending out side shoots, but I'm not confident it will be a ground hugging plant like I envisioned.


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

chillplants said:


> I'm using 2x Finnex Planted +. At first, I thought it may be too much light for many of my orchids. The tank has been setup for about 5-6 weeks now and all but 1 orchid are doing very well. Most are mounted right around mid tank height (12-14" from the light). The biggest observation so far is the Soleirolia soleirolii at the bottom of the tank is stretching upward rather than laying flat, which is a indicator that the light levels at the bottom are fairly low (22" from light). This plant has established itself and is finally sending out side shoots, but I'm not confident it will be a ground hugging plant like I envisioned.


Lurking. Hard.

I don't post a lot, but when I do, it is definitely to offer props on a tank well done.


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks great and thanks! Looking for some ideas for a 24x24 cube I'm planning


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. I really enjoyed working with this cube. Highland Bronze frogs went in about a week ago and they seem to enjoy the tank. 2 frogs seem to stay near the bottom most of the time. They have both staked out their own hiding spots. The others feel more comfortable in the leaf litter. All of them come out most of the day and it can be a little distracting seeing them jumping around out of the corner of your eye while working at my desk.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

It looks fantastic. Now I want a cube. lol


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Those cubes are great. Definatley on my wish list! Great job! 

-Drew


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Took some new pictures last night. 
FTS - left


FTS - right


The Pleurothallis rubella has been extremely happy with it's placement and has more than doubled in size. It has been flowering a lot lately, usually just 2-3 stalks at a time.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Lots of random moss and liverwort have popped up all over the tank.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

The Soleirolia soleirolii took a while to establish and not all the pieces I put in survived, but this one is really growing now.


This fern finally took hold and started sending out a very long runner. Haven't seen any more leaves, but excited to see how this develops.


This Chlorophytum was supposed to be the centerpiece, but it has been slowly rotting away. Any ideas what I could replace it with?


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Your driftwood looks like it is throwing moss out like crazy! Nice


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm surprised at the variety of moss. I see at least 5 different types.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I have been very pleased with the frogs in this tank. They are all very active and usually you can catch all of them hopping around just by watching for a few minutes. Most of the frogs are right on the cusp of sexual maturity but no calling yet.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Quick Update-
I lost a few of my original orchids, recently added 9 more.
Survivors
Bulbopyllum sp. (either depressum or ovalifolium)
Pleurothallis rubella
Specklinia grobyi
Ludisia negra ‘Ambrosia’
Masdevallia floribunda
Pleurothallis restrepioides
Dryadella cristata
Lepanthes calodictyon, the only one that gives me flowers so far



Newly added
Epidendrum gnomus
Leptotes bicolor
Restrepia cymbula
Stelis argentata
Scaphosepalum cimex
Bulbophyllum alagense
Bulbophyllum pardalotum
Bulbophyllum sp. (likely another pardalotum)
Unknown sp. that I got years ago from Bonnie. I haven't had any growth other than a few roots so I thought I would toss it in here and see what happens.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

This fern which has done nothing but send out a very long runner has suddenly put out a few leaves. I think it is a Microgramma nitida - can anyone confirm?


Couldn't get me cell phone camera to focus on the background, but you can kind of see the long runner from this fern is branching and sending more runners out in different directions.


And of course, a couple frog pics


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like nitida to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Just a couple flower pics--

Stelis argentata - this one was just added to the tank in late April and already has flowers


Pearcea hypocyrtiflora - I moved this plant from another spot in the tank also in late April. I've had this plant for well over a year and these are the first flower buds.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Mohlerbear said:


> What size humidifier is that? 1 gallon? How long and how many times do you run it a day? How long does the water in that reservoir last?
> 
> 
> Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had this Humidifier about 5 years ago before I broke everything down and sold my collection ... I'm setting up a 75 right now and have been running it every day for about an hour ( no animals in the tank) to keep the tank humid as possible to let all my moss settle in .. and after a few weeks I still havent had to refill it .. I tried 5 different kinds way back when and this is the one I will always go with .. It's a great buy.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Also.. LOVE this tank .. and looking forward to see how it turns out


----------



## starscream19120 (May 2, 2016)

Beautiful cube tank! I've always wondered how one would look as a center piece in a room


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I got some more plants for the tank, mostly orchids from Andy's. The orchids were great, most of them split into at least 2 specimens. I always try to add plants late in the day when frog activity is low so I don't have to worry much about escapes. As usual, the frogs stayed out of the way while I worked. Once I got done, they all came out to see what was new, kind of like dogs sniffing everything. So much fun watching them.
Here's the new plants.

Goodyera pusilla (I pulled the Ludisia negra and replaced with this one)


Cadetia taylori


Ceratostylis pleurothallis


Dendrobium prenticei


Encyclia bractescens


Epigeneium nakaharae


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Loving this tank, can't wait to see it in a year and how much it'll change


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks. About half my broms have pups unfolding right now which is nice. The frogs really don't seem to care for them much, but it's nice to see the tank growing and filling in. I'm still looking for some kind of ground cover for the bottom shelf. I've tried a couple things, but the light level is pretty low so either real slow growth or the plants don't even try to go spread into the shadows.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's some quick frog pics.


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

Do you have any detailed pictures of your in tank ventilation?


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Nothing elaborate for the in tank ventilation. 

I have two 60mm fans mounted to the top glass using Hydrophyte's fan mount kits. I also have two 2" screen vents, one in front and one in back for passive air flow when the A/C is blowing. I was having problems with plants drying too quickly along the back wall, so I covered most of it. I left the corners in the back open so air could still flow through the tank.
The black tube you see in the first frog pic is hooked up to the humidifier under the tank.


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks. Everything looks great!


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

I love your tank! Thanks for posting so many pictures!!! They look great!!!


----------



## jerl77 (Apr 17, 2016)

Love your tank 
Here is my 93 cube I did 


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sminarski (Oct 21, 2014)

That is an epic build, it must have a zillion bucks worth of plants!


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

The tank has been growing very well. I ripped out a ton of moss yesterday, it was getting super thick and starting to smother other plants. I had a couple plants that I removed because they were growing way too fast and regular trimming just wasn't working anymore. Here's a quick pic of the tank.


Also saw this guy checking something out under the wood. Not sure if he was looking for a place to sleep or saw something to eat.


----------



## ice19d (Jan 17, 2017)

that looks awesome. i love the big setups


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

*First Eggs*

I heard calling for the first time yesterday morning. This afternoon I found my first clutch.


----------



## AOA (Jan 19, 2017)

*Re: First Eggs*

right on! congrats on the new ones to come!
cheers mate
JD


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Fantastic tank 

Always cool finding the first eggs! 

Are you pulling them or letting frogs do the work?


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Frogsarefun said:


> Fantastic tank
> 
> Always cool finding the first eggs!
> 
> Are you pulling them or letting frogs do the work?


I've been debating this. One frog in particular was messing with them yesterday. He/she was just sitting on them. Not sure what was going on, but this morning the eggs were moved around. After that, I'm thinking I may need to pull them out.


----------



## doclizard (May 6, 2012)

Awesome tank, congrats on the eggs!


----------

